# one more spec v problem



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

Ok now the car starts to crumble well not really this just gets on my nerves, well i got in my car this morning and drove off well when i put my blinker on is was pulsing twice the speed that it normally does, well i got out and checked to make sure all the lights were working well they all work and they are pulsing just as fast, well i got under the hood and checked some wiring, went under the dash and checked the fuse and everything seemed to be ok, well i turned them back on and they are still going crazy then i turned on the air condition and for a brief second they went back to normal, then back to going crazy, it seems as if when the car air or something turns on that draws some juice they go back to normal but only momentarily could it be they are getting to much juice or can that be. please give me some insight if you have any.
thanx


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you using a car cell charger? that has been a cause for fast blinking...........................


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *you using a car cell charger? that has been a cause for fast blinking........................... *


yup, that causes it


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

can someone give me an explination why the car charger would interupt the normal usage of my blinkers it just really doesnt make sense how it does it.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *you using a car cell charger? that has been a cause for fast blinking........................... *


Are you talking about a cell phone charger that plugs into the 12V outlet?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

germex said:


> *Are you talking about a cell phone charger that plugs into the 12V outlet? *


I am


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

yes the cell charger that plugs into the 12 volt outlet. it really just doesnt make any sense.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

i use both outlets on occation, i have never had this problem, i always have a radar detector plugged in and sometimes my phone in the other plug... is this a frequent problem or just once in a while?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> *i use both outlets on occation, i have never had this problem, i always have a radar detector plugged in and sometimes my phone in the other plug... is this a frequent problem or just once in a while? *


I think it really depends on the charger. Maybe some brands do it, I don't know why, maybe just the way they were built or designed. I never have had this happen but there are many who have, it isn't really a _problem_ per se, more like a random fluke. It doesn't do any damage, it's just kinda weird.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

That's pretty messed up. I have a radar detector in one and use the other occasionally to charge my phone. The only thing I've noticed is my dash lights flicker at night. Don't know if that's part of it or not. Screwed up it is....I can't believe that plugging in a charger will screw with your turn signals.


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

mine does it the whole time i have the charger plugged in, i just got this new phone and i got the charger with it and all of a sudden it started, its really agravating


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

wow, cool info.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *yup, that causes it *



That is the most rediculous thing i have ever heard. Do you have any explanation for this myth of B.S. If you are having a voltage problem with the use of a power adapter/cigerette lighter, you have a electrical issue that should be addressed.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it's not that the charger drains the electrical system or drops the voltage, it just screws with something and it makes the blinker blink extra-fast


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Gump said:


> *That is the most rediculous thing i have ever heard. Do you have any explanation for this myth of B.S. If you are having a voltage problem with the use of a power adapter/cigerette lighter, you have a electrical issue that should be addressed. *


it is not BS. Some people have actually tried and found that it is the charger.


----------



## Pinoy138 (Feb 24, 2003)

i had the same problem during a road trip from FL to VA. the blinker goes crazy fast and it gets real annoying during lane changes on the interstate. one of my friends told me it was the relay switch? you basically have to follow the clicking noise to the switch and once you find it, replace the damn thing. they are cheap and its any easy fix. if you can find the little bastard.

after the trip, my car sat in a parking lot for about a week. the blinkers have been working fine ever since? wierd stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

The charger causes a short in the system. Its really fixable go spend $25 and get a new charger.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Now that makes sence to me that you might have to replace the relay to adjust a tempermental blinker problem, but IMOP, the charger problem is total BS. If this, where are you all have mentioned that it makes other electrical systems vary with voltage issues, dont you think nissan would have raised an eye brow? I mean low volts are ok, but when something works brighter or faster it means its getting more juice and that is not good, that overloads systems burns them out, starts fires ect. I can see and poosibly agree with a POS blinker relay. Just out of couriosity, who made this assumption that it was that charger? Little note to who ever did, assumptions make things like this out to be more then BS. If you have a problem with your car, trouble shoot it, thats what mechanicing is all about. Not speculation.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Gump said:


> *Now that makes sence to me that you might have to replace the relay to adjust a tempermental blinker problem, but IMOP, the charger problem is total BS. If this, where are you all have mentioned that it makes other electrical systems vary with voltage issues, dont you think nissan would have raised an eye brow? I mean low volts are ok, but when something works brighter or faster it means its getting more juice and that is not good, that overloads systems burns them out, starts fires ect. I can see and poosibly agree with a POS blinker relay. Just out of couriosity, who made this assumption that it was that charger? Little note to who ever did, assumptions make things like this out to be more then BS. If you have a problem with your car, trouble shoot it, thats what mechanicing is all about. Not speculation. *


well when someone takes a charger, then with their blinker on plugs it in, the blinker starts going faster, then they unplug it and the blinker starts going normal, then plug it back in and it goes fast again, I think it's safe to assume that the charger is causing the rapid blinking.....(yes someone did this on b15sentra)


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

have you guys thought about the grounding system? i used to drive a civic and once i got into a pretty big accident, the blinkers went crazy, i popped the hood( er, the hood popped by itsself) and saw the grounding wires torn off, i didnt give much thought since it was towed 5 min later.......this was just a thought... it might be it....maybye not...i dont much about grounding systems.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

An earth grounding kit will fix the blinker problem. but for less money you could buy a non cheep charger.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *well when someone takes a charger, then with their blinker on plugs it in, the blinker starts going faster, then they unplug it and the blinker starts going normal, then plug it back in and it goes fast again, I think it's safe to assume that the charger is causing the rapid blinking.....(yes someone did this on b15sentra) *


LOL sr20. Also if I remember correctly, nickle cadium and lithium battery chargers charge in pulses, not a constant trickle. Which probably causes the current to jump up and down. Don't know if that would have anything to do with it or not. My two cents.


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

i have tried and proved it is the charger i can plug it in and the blinker will go crazy and then unplug the charger and it stops it seems as if i found the problem
thanx for all the help


----------

